# panel meter hole repair



## gpop

I have a bunch of control panels that were upgraded to plc's which means i have a bunch of panel meter holes that need to be repaired. 

Other than having them custom made at a machine shop does any know where you can buy such a thing. Most are red ion 1/8 din but others are square. 

If it was 1 or 2 i would make them but i will probably need 50+ and would prefer them to be powder coated grey


----------



## glen1971

Is it possible to get an aluminum plate cut for the size of the front of the panel and cover several holes at once? When I've taken old lamp box style annunciators out that's what I've done, and use a few 1/4"x20 stove bolts on the corners and along on the sides. I put the plate on the outside so you don't see the empty holes afterwards. 

If you wanted it grey, lost of welding shops will paint it for you.


----------



## JoeSparky

Something like this in the nearest appropriate size should work
https://hoffman.nvent.com/en/hoffman/HOL-SEALERS-Hole-Seals
If most are only 1/8 round, make a trip to the hardware or big box store. KO seals of all odd sizes in the hardware aisle, or just a carriage bolt and nut for the really small holes. Pick up a can of battleship grey Krylon while you are there and spray them all before installation.


----------



## CoolWill

Painted j-box blanks?


----------



## gpop

glen1971 said:


> Is it possible to get an aluminum plate cut for the size of the front of the panel and cover several holes at once? When I've taken old lamp box style annunciators out that's what I've done, and use a few 1/4"x20 stove bolts on the corners and along on the sides. I put the plate on the outside so you don't see the empty holes afterwards.
> 
> If you wanted it grey, lost of welding shops will paint it for you.


My next question would have been for filler plates for 5 old lamp box style annunciators....lol

I bet i could set up a business manufacturing custom size blanks. It makes no sense that they sell bezels and all sorts of extras yet they don't sell a filler plate.


----------



## gpop

JoeSparky said:


> Something like this in the nearest appropriate size should work
> https://hoffman.nvent.com/en/hoffman/HOL-SEALERS-Hole-Seals
> If most are only 1/8 round, make a trip to the hardware or big box store. KO seals of all odd sizes in the hardware aisle, or just a carriage bolt and nut for the really small holes. Pick up a can of battleship grey Krylon while you are there and spray them all before installation.



Ive used hundreds of hole seals and they work great on round holes (old switch/button mounting holes. The problem im facing is the hole is about 2" by 4" and it has other meters mounted nearby.


----------



## glen1971

gpop said:


> My next question would have been for filler plates for 5 old lamp box style annunciators....lol
> 
> I bet i could set up a business manufacturing custom size blanks. It makes no sense that they sell bezels and all sorts of extras yet they don't sell a filler plate.


I've had to get plates redone with new descriptions and also had a couple that were deleted. I ordered the acryllic from the same company that did my lamacoids. With the right descriptions they had no issues..

I'm referring to annunciators similar to these:
https://www.ametekpower.com/-/media...nt/series 90 annunciator/series-90-manual.pdf


----------



## splatz

They are made ...

http://dev.hmiadapterplate.com:82/Customer/PanelMeters.aspx 

there's a 1/8 DIN cover plate there. 

For a chuckle: 

http://www.plctalk.net/qanda/archive/index.php/t-6284.html


----------



## Navyguy

Would something like this work?










This is what we have in our meter sockets to fill the top hole if we are doing a side or bottom entrance into the meter socket. Probably have a box of them around to use as box fillers for larger or odd shaped holes / KOs when needed.

Cheers
John


----------



## gpop

Navyguy said:


> Would something like this work?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is what we have in our meter sockets to fill the top hole if we are doing a side or bottom entrance into the meter socket. Probably have a box of them around to use as box fillers for larger or odd shaped holes / KOs when needed.
> 
> Cheers
> John


Do you know the trade name for them as they look cheap and may work.


----------



## HackWork

gpop said:


> Do you know the trade name for them as they look cheap and may work.


https://www.homedepot.com/p/Eaton-2-in-Hub-Closure-Plate-ARP00002CHBCS/100297170
@Navyguy Great idea. I have thrown so many of these away, I never thought to keep them to use as KO seals for panels.


----------



## paulengr

+1 on plates

I keep some thinner aluminum and steel on the truck and a handful of those ridiculously overpriced Hoffman wing nut hole covers. Plus primer and ANSI grey and similar enamel spray paint. For two reasons. Sometimes equipment ends up different size openings for displays and such so need to create bezel plates and sometimes to close up holes. I do a lot of VFD and soft start installs and retrofits so this is pretty much standard for me.

Depending on how many holes and the condition of the panel there are a couple options. For one or two holes use hole covers on round ones, plate either over or under small ones. If the holes are boogered up or rusted plate over looks better otherwise plate under looks better because it leaves more open space.

On lots of holes or larger ones just plate over everything. A good metal cutting saw is a must to get square edges then grinder with a flapper or grinding wheel to smooth. Or with a straight edge and a steady hand electric shears make near perfect cuts too. Then prime and paint then attach. Alternatively take the grinder and a wire brush or even a flapper disc and make a nice custom brushed aluminum finish.

For hole cutting on round holes I like the speed of a step drill but the finish is awful. Use a knockout punch. Nice clean bur free holes. You can buy rectangular DIN punches if you are independently wealthy...I’m not. I used to use a grinder with a cutoff wheel from the back and still do sometimes. A sawzall is way too rough. Use a saber saw or a metal circular saw when you have the space and length because it is faster and cleaner. On very thin metal I’ve had decent results on straight cuts with electric shears.

Ultimately I’ve heard that a nibblers are the way to go. But the smaller ones are limited to like 16 gauge so almost too thin to be useful but at least affordable. Good ones cost thousands but I can’t bring myself to paying that. Air tools are far cheaper but I stopped lugging the air compressor when I stopped carrying a nail pouch.


----------



## gpop

glen1971 said:


> I've had to get plates redone with new descriptions and also had a couple that were deleted. I ordered the acryllic from the same company that did my lamacoids. With the right descriptions they had no issues..
> 
> I'm referring to annunciators similar to these:
> https://www.ametekpower.com/-/media...nt/series 90 annunciator/series-90-manual.pdf


Years ago the operator use to control everything from the control panel doors. Then it was upgraded to a AB panelview and all the old stuff was left in place.

For some odd reason they installed a dozen AO cards to keep the smaller meters in the door working. Then they built a office and moved to a computer screen and wonderware so nothing in the doors in used any more. 

So now i have a multiply doors with lots of junk that is either un-wired or wired and not being used. New management want the mess cleaned up so when there's a tour it looks nice. 

Im trying to get the company that built the panels to supply new doors but plan B will be to patch over the holes or buy some fancy material and plate the front of the door.


----------



## gpop

splatz said:


> They are made ...
> 
> http://dev.hmiadapterplate.com:82/Customer/PanelMeters.aspx
> 
> there's a 1/8 DIN cover plate there.
> 
> For a chuckle:
> 
> http://www.plctalk.net/qanda/archive/index.php/t-6284.html


Thanks Splatz i will give them a call next week and get a idea of the prices.


----------



## Galt

I know I have hundreds of those meter top caps but why are the so hard to find when you need one.


----------



## glen1971

gpop said:


> Years ago the operator use to control everything from the control panel doors. Then it was upgraded to a AB panelview and all the old stuff was left in place.
> 
> For some odd reason they installed a dozen AO cards to keep the smaller meters in the door working. Then they built a office and moved to a computer screen and wonderware so nothing in the doors in used any more.
> 
> So now i have a multiply doors with lots of junk that is either un-wired or wired and not being used. New management want the mess cleaned up so when there's a tour it looks nice.
> 
> Im trying to get the company that built the panels to supply new doors but plan B will be to patch over the holes or buy some fancy material and plate the front of the door.


New doors are a great option. Even to get a full size piece of metal to cover it the whole thing, rather than a half to third of it.. Or, depending on the location:
https://www.homedepot.com/p/7-8-in-x-12-ft-25-Gauge-Galvanized-Steel-Furring-Channel-38011/300521598

and 1/2" drywall over the whole thing. If no access into it is needed and there's nothing on the front face..


----------



## micromind

Depending on the size of the cabinet and how much stuff needs to be left in the doors, a basic backpanel might work.


----------

